# Vesuvius steam tips compatibalities?



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea for aftermarket steam wands/tips for Vesuvius, or maybe an adapter. I find the original three hole tip a little bit difficult to steam.

Thank you!


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

After only very limited use with the Vesuvius (2 weeks) I've found the comparible power to the Silvia, of which it took me 2 years to master and I use that term very loosely, really quite powerful, that along with the 3 holed tip has proven to be a very steep learning curve. I've found the best results by having the lever at around 85% open, then having the steam tip just off centre and the milk jug just off horizontal. But I'm still just getting to grips with everything at the moment....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

L&R said:


> Does anyone have an idea for aftermarket steam wands/tips for Vesuvius, or maybe an adapter. I find the original three hole tip a little bit difficult to steam.
> 
> Thank you!


Just keep practicing , the old V's did come with some other tips tho from memory .


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

The Izzo 3pack steam tips for the Alex Duetto fit.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-parts/izzo-duetto-steam-tip-set.html

https://www.chriscoffee.com/Izzo-3-Pack-No-Burn-Steam-Tips-p/fe1347.htm

I swapped the arm for a La Marzocco GB5 arm, and put a Steam knife on. Works fantastic.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

You can alter the steam pressure. I have a Sproline Foam Knife but mine has a La Marzocco wand fitted AFIK.


----------



## arang (Mar 6, 2019)

I too find steaming milk difficult. I'm thinking perhaps a 2-hole tip (only 3-hole tip came with machine) will slow down the steaming and help milk to texture a bit longer. Anyone knows a 2-hole tip that is compatible? I have asked Paolo but haven't heard back.

Perhaps as last option (reluctant as this is a new machine), I will also change to GB5 wand and Sproline Knife. Would you @dan1502 advise where I can buy those? Thanks.


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

I have found my milk texturing has improved 10 fold by simply steaming a greater amount of milk than required. I have a 450ml milk jug and have been steaming 150ml of milk with little success, I've recently upped this to 250ml and the results are far better. Thought it was worth a share.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Original machine came with a four hole tip which (counterintuitively) is much easier to control than the two or three hole tips. It's also wickedly quick and creates beautiful foam. My boiler pressure is set to 1.2bar. I bet @paoloCortese can still source these tips.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Mine tip is with 3 hole, still don't like it. Planning to upgrade the whole arm. Any ideas for compatible steam wand and tip afterwards?


----------



## arang (Mar 6, 2019)

Obnic said:


> Original machine came with a four hole tip which (counterintuitively) is much easier to control than the two or three hole tips. It's also wickedly quick and creates beautiful foam. My boiler pressure is set to 1.2bar. I bet @paoloCortese can still source these tips.


Thanks a lot for sharing. Mine came with 3-hole tip. Let me try with 1.2bar and see how it goes while at the same time reach out to @Paolo_Cortese to ask for 4-hole tip or recommend something else compatible.


----------

